# Easter



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi

This is Daisy Mae, I am an e-lop, Jenny she's an elop too and Rudy he's a french lop. We will get to be in an Easter display and get our pictures taken with lots of people. I just hope they get my good side, of course I don't have a bad side. 

Its about time the world gets to see my beeutiful ears. We are taking our man slave along to tend to our needs.

I can't wait!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi *Daisy Mae*, I'm *Daisy Mae* too, I'm a Lionhead Bunny with Beautiful *Blue *eyes. We are so lucky to have such a Pretty Name.

He do you trip over your ears? Hee Hee!

Make sure yyour Daddy/Slave gets pictures of you and your brother and sister Bunny. Mommie LOVES French Lops. She wants one one day.

We'll chat soon.

Hugs

*Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"*


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 25, 2011)

My, what big ears you have!


----------



## MILU (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the time of the years every bunny owner is proud of their buns! 
Make sure the buns appear more than everybody else in the pics, hehehe (joking)
:biggrin:


----------



## MILU (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the time of the year every bunny owner is proud of their buns! 
Make sure the buns appear more than everybody else in the pics, hehehe (joking)
:biggrin:


----------

